# Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 ... und sie passt doch!



## Donnerbolzen (9. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mein neues Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 eingefahren 
Das Magazin "Bike" hat im Bericht (siehe Ausgabe 11/12) nicht übertrieben.
Den einzigen Minuspunkt laut Test, es passt keine 0,7 Liter Trinkflasche in das Rahmendreieck, kann ich nicht bestätigen .
Siehe Fotos:





















Rahmengrösse 18 Zoll.
Gewicht inkl. Pedale 13,00 kg.
Federweg 160mm hinten und vorne.
Ich bin 1,77 und es passt perfekt.

MfG
Arno

PS: Eine Reverb 150mm ist bestellt


----------



## cytrax (9. März 2013)

Wie wärs mit ner 500ml Flasche und ner Trinkblase?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djwhitecraft (9. März 2013)

boooah geiles Teil *sabber*
Wie fährt sich das Bike?
Ja eben eine Trinkflasche braucht man nicht  gibt da ja noch andere Möglichkeiten wie cytrax schon sagte


----------



## franzam (9. März 2013)

mMn. könnte das Tretlager der Stereos etwas höher sein. 
Aber wahrscheinlich muss man sich als Hersteller dem Diktat der Bikebravos unterwerfen. 

0.7er Flasche geht bei mir auch mit normalen Halter


----------



## fritzejoergel (10. März 2013)

Hab ein 160sl, fährt wirklich geil auch berghoch antriebsneutral,aber das mit dem tiefen tretlager ist ein scheiss.werd mir eine zweifach mit 170mm einbauen.
Ride on.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. März 2013)

Das Stereo fährt sich super!
Im Trail-Mode ist es sehr antriebsneutral.
Bergauf im Climb-Mode fährt es sich *"fast"* wie ein Hardtail". 
Das Handling lässt sich mit dem Scott Genius LT vergleichen (wendig aber nicht nervös).
Die Sitzposition ist angenehm aufrecht und die Federung arbeitet im Downhill-Mode komfortabel.
Alles in allem ein tolles Bike **
Das mit der 0,7 Liter Trinkflasche war eher ironisch gemeint 
Auf langen Touren habe ich eine 3 Liter Trinkblase im Rucksack.
Das tiefe Tretlager finde ich nicht weiter störend.
Wenn doch einmal die Kurbel aufsetzt, ist es bei mir *"nur"* die Shimano XT.
Trotzdem rüste ich den Antrieb noch auf zweifach mit Bashguard um.
Das dritte Kettenblatt braucht man auf Trails nicht.


----------



## desktop (26. Mai 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Das Stereo fährt sich super!
> Im Trail-Mode ist es sehr antriebsneutral.
> Bergauf im Climb-Mode fährt es sich *"fast"* wie ein Hardtail".
> Das Handling lässt sich mit dem Scott Genius LT vergleichen (wendig aber nicht nervös).
> ...


 
Mich würde mal das Handling in steilen Spitzkehren interessieren. Die Kettenstreber sind ja doch relativ lang. Wie schaut es mit z.B. versetzen des Hinterrades aus? Ist das merklich schwieriger als mit kürzeren Kettenstreben?


----------



## Blechquaeler (3. Juni 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Mich würde mal das Handling in steilen Spitzkehren interessieren. Die Kettenstreber sind ja doch relativ lang. Wie schaut es mit z.B. versetzen des Hinterrades aus? Ist das merklich schwieriger als mit kürzeren Kettenstreben?



Geht brutal gut, absolut intuitiv. Wäre beim ersten Test fast vornüber gekippt weil es so leicht ist.


----------

